# Heat vinyl on terry towels



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has applied vinyl to golf towels. I am curious if it applies well and holds up on something like Anvil's Towels Plus.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Sure, I have heard of our customers doing this. Many films will work for this use.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I think a nice flock material really looks good on towels. I have a sample that we show in our trade show booth and people love that the flock texture kind of keeps the integrity of the towels purpose - wiping and absorbing moisture.


----------



## LdyHearts (Feb 22, 2010)

JoshEllsworth said:


> I think a nice flock material really looks good on towels. I have a sample that we show in our trade show booth and people love that the flock texture kind of keeps the integrity of the towels purpose - wiping and absorbing moisture.


Hi Josh,

Can you suggest a type of towel and vendor. I have been wanting to use flock on towels. 

Thank you...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am going to try this today. I ordered from here: Fingertip and Hand Towels. Don't no the quality because this is my first purchase but they are being delivered today. I was going to use vinyl but using flock seems like a much better idea. Anyone used fingertip towels from Tans Club care to comment on the quality?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Terry finger tip towels arrived today. They were better than I thought they would be. Here is a pic of a quick design I did using flock.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

veedub3 said:


> Terry finger tip towels arrived today. They were better than I thought they would be. Here is a pic of a quick design I did using flock.


Very nice! Let us know how your customers like them.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the Flock idea Josh as it did not cross my mind.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

veedub3 said:


> Thanks for the Flock idea Josh as it did not cross my mind.


No problem the same concept works well for robes and pillows


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I have found flock to be the best also. I use it on the spirit towels I make for our football & cheer team. The nap on the flock blends in with the nap on the towels and they don't look so "flattened" as they do with regular vinyl.


----------



## AllahDivine1014 (Jul 15, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Terry finger tip towels arrived today. They were better than I thought they would be. Here is a pic of a quick design I did using flock.


 
Peace This looks nice and came out good too! Peace 
Allah Divine


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Terry finger tip towels arrived today. They were better than I thought they would be. Here is a pic of a quick design I did using flock.


Nice I may try some of those


----------

